# "25 Days of Christmas" photo project



## Vrdubssat (Dec 6, 2012)

So I decided with Christmas coming soon that I would do a photo a day Christmas edition.  I'm 6 days as I started on the 1st so I will dump the first 6 days now.  I will update daily with the new Christmas inspired photos.  Enjoy and throw some C&C in you like!
Day 1:



Hunting for the perfect tree... by A|bennett photography, on Flickr

Day 2:



&quot;Buddha Claus&quot; by A|bennett photography, on Flickr

Day 3:



It's a VW Christmas by A|bennett photography, on Flickr

Day 4:



Dasher, Dancer &amp; Prancer by A|bennett photography, on Flickr

Day 5:



Santa Bokeh by A|bennett photography, on Flickr

Day 6:



My nephew's first Christmas! by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


----------



## Frequency (Dec 7, 2012)

Happy vignette-free Christmas to you and all


----------



## nola.ron (Dec 7, 2012)

OMG where did you get that beautiful VW ornament?!

Sent from my Galaxy SIII using tapatalk witg erroes


----------



## Pallycow (Dec 7, 2012)

Google holds all the answers to 99.9% of the questions that can come to mind...

$5.95 for the ornament


Volkswagen Holiday Decorations @ autothing.com! Christmas Ornaments from Volkswagen


----------



## JohnTrav (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice shots. Looking forward to seeing some more in the next couple of days. 

Too bad my Christmas pictures came out like total garbage. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Vrdubssat (Dec 7, 2012)

nola.ron said:


> OMG where did you get that beautiful VW ornament?!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy SIII using tapatalk witg erroes



Here you are sir!  They have all kinds of great VW gear!
VW DriverGear - Official Volkswagen Parts & Accessories


----------



## vandy1821 (Dec 7, 2012)

VW ornament, who's the VW fan? we have like 10 on our tree since I get a new one from work every year. Nice shot.


----------



## Vrdubssat (Dec 7, 2012)

vandy1821 said:


> VW ornament, who's the VW fan? we have like 10 on our tree since I get a new one from work every year. Nice shot.



The man behind the camera!  First love/hobby is VW's and second is photography.


----------



## nola.ron (Dec 7, 2012)

Vrdubssat said:


> vandy1821 said:
> 
> 
> > VW ornament, who's the VW fan? we have like 10 on our tree since I get a new one from work every year. Nice shot.
> ...



Same here!  What you drive?  

Sent from my Galaxy SIII using tapatalk witg erroes


----------



## Vrdubssat (Dec 7, 2012)

nola.ron said:


> Vrdubssat said:
> 
> 
> > vandy1821 said:
> ...



b5.5 passat


----------



## panblue (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice photos  I like them all and #2 a lot!


----------



## Vrdubssat (Dec 7, 2012)

25 Days of Christmas Photo Project: Day #7

Big Shiney Round Ornament



Big Round Shiney Ornament by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vrdubssat (Dec 8, 2012)

25 Days of Christmas Photo Project: Day #8



&quot;Away in the manger&quot; by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vrdubssat (Dec 9, 2012)

25 Days of Christmas Photo Project: Day #9



&quot;Choo Choo&quot; by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


----------



## Rocketman1978 (Dec 10, 2012)

Great shots!


----------



## Vrdubssat (Dec 10, 2012)

Rocketman1978 said:


> Great shots!



Thanks a lot!

25 Days of Christmas Photo Project: Day #10



&quot;Christmas Brew&quot; by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vrdubssat (Dec 11, 2012)

25 Days of Christmas Photo Project: Day #11



&quot;The Light of my Life&quot; by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vrdubssat (Dec 12, 2012)

25 Days of Christmas Photo Project: Day #12



obligatory Christmas tree photo by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


----------



## josephchen (Dec 12, 2012)

Very nice Christmas project photography.


----------



## Vrdubssat (Dec 13, 2012)

25 Days of Christmas Photo Project: Day #13



&quot;Three Wise Men&quot; by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vrdubssat (Dec 14, 2012)

25 Days of Christmas Photo Project: Day #14



&quot;Simplicity&quot; by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vrdubssat (Dec 16, 2012)

25 Days of Christmas Photo Project: Day #15



_DSC0368 copy by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vrdubssat (Dec 17, 2012)

25 Days of Christmas Photo Project: Day #16  Yes this one is posted a day late.



Could a Christmas present get any better? by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vrdubssat (Dec 17, 2012)

25 Days of Christmas Photo Project: Day #17




Merry Christmas from Lightning McQueen &amp; Mader! by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vrdubssat (Dec 18, 2012)

25 Days of Christmas Photo Project: Day #18



&quot;Family&quot; by A|bennett photography, on Flickr


----------

